# to becalm himself



## TheAlien

Hi, all,

Really, "himself'" is still demanding attention, in spite of a dedicated thread in which I didn't find answer.
In this simple sentence, who is "himself" ?
<< After giving him  food and drink to becalm *himself*, T. urged U to [go] >>
For me, he's T : << _T prodigua nourriture et boissons à U, une façon de calmer sa propre agitation. _>> But in another translation, I read : <<_ T servit à U, pour le calmer, boisson et nourriture_ >>.

 Logically, we serve food and drink to an excited person to becalm her. But a psychologist told me it's common to serve food in order to becalm oneself. The context is not helpful.

Thanks for arbitrage.


----------



## OLN

Je comprends : _afin* qu'il se calme*_ (_il_ étant la personne à laquelle on donne à manger et à boire).

Psychologie ou non, je ne vois pas d'autre sens logique. 

(c'est _him_self ; pourquoi dis-tu _her_, plus loin ?)


----------



## franc 91

I suppose himself refers to 'U' - but I find the way all this is written rather strange - 'to becalm himself' isn't something I would usually say.


----------



## TheAlien

Yes, Franc, because it is from ancient hittite texts, olden epics. So, you both think himself = U. Is any grammatical rule able to know exactly the object of "himself" ? In French, you couldn't get an ambiguity : "Il *lui* servit de la nourriture pour *le* calmer"
@ OLM : désolé pour "her", j'ai eu le réflexe français de "la personne" !


----------



## florence a

Je pense que *himself  *implique, grammaticalement, que ça renvoie au sujet de la phrase.


----------



## TheAlien

Donc, Florence, pour vous, le sujet de " Après que T a donné à manger à U [...]", c'est T ?


----------



## OLN

florence a said:


> Je pense que *himself  *implique, grammaticalement, que ça renvoie au sujet de la phrase.


C'est en raison de cette logique grammaticale qu'on s'interroge sur le sens ici. 

Même si le verbe est bizarre (becalm oneself) et la construction discutable (anacoluthe), je pense, pour une question de logique, qu'on veut dire "so that he becalms himself" (pas beaucoup plus joli).

Curieusement, on dirait du français traduit mot à mot.
D'où tires-tu la phrase, TheAlien ?


----------



## florence a

En effet, nous sommes d'accord.
Peut-être s'agit-il d'une traduction un peu ancienne, ou qui imite du langage pseudo-biblique, genre lo and behold, puisqu'il s'agit d'un texte classique.


----------



## Xavier11222

Salut, 
Je vote pour T - au moins parce que si c'est pas la bonne réponse, je suis curieux de connaître l'exception qui ferait de _himself _l'objet non réflexif de _becalm_. 
Par contre, je ne vois pas vraiment de style biblique ou de signe que le texte est classique ; pour le coup, un peu de contexte sur le texte serait un petit plus, au cas où. 
Et aussi - l'anacoluthe, je ne vois pas où elle est dans la phrase originale.


----------



## florence a

La source classique, le contexte, est donnée dans le message #4.


----------



## Xavier11222

Merci, c'est juste - ma question concernait en fait la version présente, et si le traducteur hittite - anglais a eu une raison de choisir ce pronom, on pourrait en savoir plus sur cette raison en sachant quand il écrit et pour qui. Mais c'est vrai que c'est peut-être pour faire vieille mode, et peut-être aussi une maladresse.


----------



## OLN

Xavier11222 said:


> Salut,
> Je vote pour T - au moins parce que si c'est pas la bonne réponse, je suis curieux de connaître l'exception qui ferait de _himself _l'objet non réflexif de _becalm_.
> (...)
> *Et aussi *- l'anacoluthe, je ne vois pas où elle est dans la phrase originale.


Bien sûr. Tu ne peux pas y voir d'anacoluthe puisque pour toi, _himself_ se réfère à T, le sujet de _give_. 
____

On peut se demander, effectivement, si la qualité de la traduction est irréprochable, et/ou s'il s'agit d'une tournure désuète.

Pour s'assurer du sens, peut-on savoir si dans l'histoire, T avait une raison évidente de vouloir *s'*apaiser, et si nourrir et abreuver U ont eu l'effet escompté ? 
Je ferais bien des recherches par moi-même, mais les indices sont délibérément pauvres (T, U, "it is from ancient hittite texts, olden epics").


----------



## TheAlien

Merci pour vos réflexions. Il s'agit bien d'une traduction anglaise dont j'ignore la source d'une tablette de récit hittite inspirée d'une source sumérienne où sont mis en scène les dieux de jadis. Je m'en suis tenu à T et U pour ne pas compliquer, mais il s'agit des dieux Teschub et Utu (Shamash). Utu vient de découvrir l'existence d'un "titan" qui à terme va menacer la vie de son frère ou demi-frère Teschub. Il est venu à la rencontre de Teschub pour l'informer du danger. C'est alors que la phrase intervient dans le verset. Le dieu le plus concerné, le plus menacé, c'est Teschub et non Utu. Du reste, après l'avoir nourri et abreuvé, il part sur le mont de la Vision se rendre compte par lui-même de l'existence de ce titan qui va lui chercher noise "et il brandit le poing contre lui".
Autrement dit, même si Utu a de quoi s'émouvoir, Teschub est encore davantage fondé à perdre son calme. Alors ? Veut-il calmer son frère ou se calmer lui, ce qui paraît bizarre si, pour y parvenir, il se préoccupe de l'estomac de son frère. Mais d'un autre côté, Florence a raison : grammaticalement, je pensais qu'_himself_ ne pouvait que concerner le sujet.
Je suis là devant un dilemme de traducteur, sachant que l'un de mes prédécesseurs – mais dont j'ai relevé déjà quelques à-peu-près, voire contresens – ne m'apparaît pas comme indiscutable.


----------



## Xavier11222

Bonne idée - c'est _Gilgamesh_, et Teshub et Utu sont les personnages. C'est la version proposée dans _The War of the Gods_, d'un certain Sitchin qui prouve dans cet ouvrage l'existence des seigneurs de la guerre venus des étoiles.


----------



## TheAlien

Pas vraiment Xavier. Teschub et Utu figurent dans bien des récits mythologiques, et, en l'occurrence, je me demande s'il ne s'agit pas du _Mythe de Zu_, ou quelque chose comme ça. Mais ça ne change rien à la question.


----------



## florence a

D'après sa fiche wiki, les écrits de ce Sitchin sont très contestables, y compris du simple point de vue de la traduction.


----------



## Xavier11222

TheAlien said:


> Pas vraiment Xavier. Teschub et Utu figurent dans bien des récits mythologiques, et, en l'occurrence, je me demande s'il ne s'agit pas du _Mythe de Zu_, ou quelque chose comme ça. Mais ça ne change rien à la question.


Tout ce que ça change, c'est que la phrase exacte se retrouve dans le texte de Sitchin, et dans aucun autre texte en ligne. Il peut y avoir beaucoup de raisons pour ça, mais comme le texte de Sitchin semble être une reprise générale de l'épopée de G., entre autres, j'ai l'impression que c'est d'une citation directe ou indirecte de Sitchin qui est proposée ici. 
Par ailleurs, oui, Gilgamesh, Teschub et Utu sont présents dans d'autres textes. La question était simplement : qui rédige la version que nous avons sous les yeux, et la réponse c'est Z. Sitchin, en 1985. Maintenant qu'on a un texte pour juger de la possibilité du solécisme, on peut se faire une meilleure idée de la traduction à proposer. 
Je vote solécisme et "le calmer."


----------



## petit1

Tout pourrait s'éclairer s'il s'avérait que la personne ayant traduit le texte en anglais n'avait pas l'anglais pour langue maternelle mais pouvait faire quelques fautes dans cette langue. Peut-être en faisait-il trop.


----------



## TheAlien

Bon, j'ignore si la version anglaise du mythe traduit est de Sitchin ou pas, s'il est contestable ou non ou si cet auteur a cité une version dont il ne donne pas la source, car je ne traduis pas Sitchin. Peut-être est-ce une simple citation de son interprétation ? Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est cette version anglaise que j'ai à traduire, et la question grammaticale reste entière. Si quelqu'un a une référence d'une traduction scientifique du texte dont j'ai tout lieu de croire qu'elle a pour titre dans les annales universitaires "Cycle de Kumarbi", je lui en saurais gré. 

But, grammatically speaking, I would like the advise of an Englishspeaking colleague. Some told me it's not a deal, but I think it is important not to translate randomly. Thanks a lot.


----------



## fdb

There are lots of good translations (in French, English and other languages) of the Gilgamesh texts made by competent scholars from the original languages. If you look at these you will see that they say nothing about space travel, aliens, and that sort of thing. Why don’t you look at genuine sources instead of asking us to correct the grammatical mistakes in illiterate fake “translations”?


----------



## LivingTree

I have got lost here.

"After giving him  food and drink to becalm *himself*"

= After T gave U food and drink so that U would becalm himself

(as OLN said in #2: _afin* qu'il se calme*_ (_il_ étant la personne à laquelle on donne à manger et à boire).)

It makes absolutely no sense that Person 1 would give Person 2 something in order for Person 1 to be calmer. Do you give somebody a drink so that you will be calmer? 

"Calm yourself" is a very common English expression. One says it to someone when one wants them to calm down (stop being agitated, stop shouting, stop running around). "__self" is the reflexive pronoun in that case, exactly like _se calmer_, _me calmer_, etc.

Nobody says "becalm" today (except in reference to the ocean), and the construction is awkward English. But that is what it means: so that U would becalm himself = so that U would become calmer.


----------



## florence a

When you say Calm yourself, you use your*self* because *you *is also the subject (of the imperative).
In the sentence here, you have a different subject.
Anyway, I think message #20 sums up the whole issue pretty well.


----------



## TheAlien

Dear fdb

I DO NOT TRANSLATE SITCHIN and this text has nothing to do with _Gilgamesh_. I never asked to anyone to judge my work. So, please, don't worry me with your moral. *I just wanted to get advise about HIMSELF in this case. *Thanks to limit your answer at this point, or cancel.


----------



## LivingTree

florence a, if you're disagreeing with my statement that "to becalm himself" means "so that U (the person giving the food and drink) would be calmer", then I'm sorry -- you are substituting your interpretation for the plain reading of an English text by a native speaker of English, and you are making the text make no sense. 

The person to whom the _infinitive_ "to becalm" relates is *U*, the person to whom the food and drink are given. The infinitive is _not_ referring to the subject of the verb "giving", *T*.

original sentence:

*After giving him food and drink to becalm himself, T. urged U to go*

Perhaps if we try this one:

*After giving him soap and water to wash himself, T urged U to go
*
Now, is T giving U soap and water *to wash T*?

I don't think so.

Soap and water are given to someone so they will wash themself, not so they will wash someone else.
Food and drink are given to someone so they will becalm themself, not so they will becalm someone else.

It is just nonsensical to interpret it any other way.

The sentence is a different way of saying:

T gave U food and drink so that U would calm himself, and then T urged U to go ...


----------



## florence a

You're not going to believe this... but your example with washing actually convinced me. (even if you needn't pull rank with being a native speaker!)


----------



## LivingTree

I figured using a less weirdo archaic word / obscure notion might do the trick.

The fact is, though, that it is something that was glaringly obvious to me _as a native speaker_ from the structure of the sentence, if not just from the common sense of it.


----------



## TheAlien

Thanks to LivingTree and Florence. Helpful.


----------



## Nicomon

Just came accross this interesting thread.

My logic also told me that "himself" had to refer to U, so I interpreted it just as OLN : so that U would becalm himself.

But I can understand why francophones would be puzzled about the (at least to me) unusual structure.

So the soap and water example makes the structure very clear. Thanks.


----------



## OLN

I'm francophone as well. 

Anyway. My thanks to those who were more convincing.


----------



## Nicomon

OLN said:


> I'm francophone as well.
> 
> Anyway. My thanks to those who were more convincing.


 Sorry OLN. I should have specified; I thought everyone knew.


----------

